

Show HN: Yakuza – Scraping framework for Node.js - Narzerus
https://github.com/Narzerus/yakuza

======
DigitalSea
This looks absolutely great. I am a big scraping nerd, so this will be a nice
addition to my toolbox. Just looking at the thinking behind how Yakuza works,
I am impressed. Good job, I will gladly provide feedback and contribute where
I can if I run into any issues.

~~~
Narzerus
Thanks, looking forward to your feedback, Yakuza is still a baby but I think
it can grow into a very useful tool if the right people come and boost it up
<3

